

The Surveillance Industry Markets Spyware to Governments - dylangs1030
http://arstechnica.com/news/2011/12/gallery-how-the-surveillance-industry-markets-spyware-to-governments.ars

======
droithomme
Hm. These companies are either not being honest about being able to break
encryption, or commonly used encryption techniques are not secure since they
are selling solutions to monitor encrypted communications.

~~~
ams6110
Secure communication protocols such as SSL assumes the endpoints are secure,
but the network between them is not.

It sounds like they work by installing covert software on the subject's
devices via unpatched vulnerabilities. It very likely is NOT as easy or
reliable as they are making it sound, but that's marketing for ya.

